# DLan unendlich langsam :/



## LastChaosTyp (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo PCGHler,

ich habe ein kleines Probelm mit meinem D-LAN, was mich jetzt schon seit ein paar Wochen beschäftigt. 
Erstmal, warum benutze ich überhaupt D-LAN: Bei uns liegen keine LAN-Leitungen im Haus und der Router steht neuerdings hinter einer dicken Stahlbetonwand, deshalb ist auch der WLAN-Empfang nur mittelmäßig(Bei WLAN stürzt die Verbindung leider ca. alle 20 Minuten ab und ist zum Zocken somit ungeeignet). Dann habe ich mir eben ein TP-Link Start Kit gekauft:
AV500-300Mbit/s-WLAN-Powerline-Extender Triple KIT TL-WPA4226T KIT - Willkommen bei TP-LINK
Davon hängt der Adapter mit der Steckdose beim Router und einer der anderen beiden Adapter bei mir direkt an einer Wandsteckdose (Auch der Adapter beim Router hängt direkt an der Wand, wobei diese Steckdose allerdings erst beim Routerumzug dorthin gelegt wurde)


Restliche Hardware:
- (D)LAN-Empfänger:     MSI Z77A-G45 Gaming => Killer e2200 LAN-Chip(Controller)
- WLAN-Stick:                   Netgear WNA 3100
- Router:                              Speedport W723V Typ A
- Vertrag: 50 Mbits down bzw. 10 Mbits up bei der Telekom


Hier sind mal ein paar Speedtests:
D-LAN Speedtest(schlecht, ist aber leider immer öfters der Fall):
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

D-LAN Speedtest(guter Empfang, ist aber nicht mehr so oft vorhanden):
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

WLAN Speedtest(vor dem Routerumzug):
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

WLAN Speedtest(nachher bzw. jetziger Zustand):
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Das Problem lässt sich beim D-LAN Speedtest nachvollziehen, allerdings war/ist das nicht immer so. Direkt nach dem Routerumzug hatte ich beim D-LAN ähnliche Werte wie beim jetzigen WLAN Speedtest :/ Auch ist diese langsame Geschwindigkeit nicht immer da: Manchmal funktioniert alles wunderbar und hat die oben beschriebenen guten Werte und dann kann es in der nächsten Sekunde wieder diesen Einbruch der Geschwindigkeit geben.

Was habe ich bisher getan:
- Router neugestartet
- PC neugestartet
- D-LAN Adapter mehrmals nach kurzem Warten neu eingesteckt

Wie kann ich mögliche Fehler finden? Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps oder so, die schon oft geholfen haben? Wie kann der Upload schneller als der Download sein(Siehe D-LAN bei gutem Empfang)?

Vielen Dank für alle Hilfen
Henri


----------



## Chakka_cor (4. Januar 2016)

Hast Du evtl. Geräte an der Steckdose mit dem DLAN-Adapter angeschlossen?

Evtl. mal eine andere STeckdose ausprobiert? Ich habe im Gang eine 3er Steckdose, an der obersten sehr schlechte Sende- und Empfangswerte, an der untersten sehr gute Werte.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (4. Januar 2016)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Hast Du evtl. Geräte an der Steckdose mit dem DLAN-Adapter angeschlossen?


In meinem Zimmer habe ich einfach mal an die benachbarte Steckdose gewechselt, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht. 

Unten, da wo der Router steht, gibt es nur diese eine Steckdose, in die der Adapter passt. Deshalb habe ich dort eben keine so große Auswahl an Steckdosen. Nebendran hängt aber auch nichts Anderes und in dem D-LAN-Adapter selber hängt der Router, weil auch der wegen seines Netzteils nicht in die andere Steckdose passt.

*WennIchDiesenElektrikerNochmalSehe.....*


----------



## LastChaosTyp (4. Januar 2016)

*FreuFreuFreuFreu*

Ich habe die Lösung gefunden: Ich habe in meinem Zimmer was in der direkt benachbarten Steckdose hängen gehabt und als ich das entfernt hatte, hatte ich wieder meine 25 Mbits )))) 
Kann das zufällig noch jemand erklären? Weil Ich die Steckdose jetzt nicht mehr benutzen will/kann


----------



## Chakka_cor (4. Januar 2016)

Das kann daran liegen das die beiden Steckdosen miteinander verbunden sind und sobald in die eine Steckdose zieht kann das den Datenfluß beeinflussen.
So stehts zumindest bei den DEVOLO-Teilen im Handbuch.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (4. Januar 2016)

Ah, okay. Dann muss ich mir dahin wohl noch ein Verlängerungskabel für den Rest legen


----------



## Netter_Support (5. Januar 2016)

Technisches mal aussenvor. Ich benutze im Haus selbst Dlan. 
Es fängt im 1. OG bei uns an, ins Wohnzimmer, und dann runter zu Omma, hoch zu mir auf den Dachboden und runter in den Garten / Hütte.
dLan hat keine Reihenfolge, hab das schlicht aus dem Kopf abgetippt. 

Anliegen haben wir 100Mbit von Telekom, welches sich auch nur unmittelbar am Router nutzen lässt. 
(Kack Gegebenheiten, sind auf eine TAE Dose angewiesen und die liegt nunmal unglücklich. Wird bei dir ähnlich sein?)

Die Datenübertragung folgt über das Stromnetz, das hast du ja schon begriffen. Ich stelle mir es so vor, wie ein Blitz am Himmel. 
Die Daten laufen über sämtliche Stromleitungen, in alle Richtungen, am Anfang stark zum Ende hin immer schwächer.
Die Mbit Anzahl auf der Verpackung kannst du vergessen, ähnlich wie bei Autos die Verbrauchsangabe vom Hersteller.  
Ich hab die Faustformel: Eine glaubwürdige Mbit Leistung entspricht circa 1/3 der abgebildeten Mbit Angabe.

Sind noch viele elektrische Verbraucher im Haushalt, so sinkt die Datenübertragung. Ich stell mir das so vor das die Datenpakete von den elektrischen Verbrauchern "geschluckt" wird. 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das ich mitten in der Nacht über dLan in meinem Kabuff mindestens 10Mbit flotter unterwegs bin, als Tags über. Nachts ist halt weniger an.
Auch habe ich schon die Erfahrung gemacht, das eine Schreibtischlampe das gesammte dLan lahm gelegt hat. Sobald die an geschaltet wurde, war das dLan Netz nur noch in "Eingeschränkter Konnektivität".
Ebenso kann eine Steckdose mucken, und die direkt daneben funktioniert einwandfrei. 

Über Anbausteckdosen bzw Steckdosen in einem Neu-Anbau hab ich auch nichts gutes zu berichten. Ich kenne zwar nur ein Beispiel, aber ein Freund hatte tierische Probleme Dlan in einem Neubau zum laufen zu bekommen - gar nicht. Der Anbau ist direkt am Elternhaus und schon einige Jahre her. Ein Stromkreis, ein Sicherungskasten, aber keine dLan verbindung. Er hat schlussendlich ein Verlängerungskabel in den Altbau gelegt. 

Ich denke bei dLan kann man nichts hinaufbeschwören. Es läuft. Aber wie, unter welchen Einschränkungen das hängt immer von individuellen Gegebenheiten ab. Man kann schon ein paar Mbit rauskitzeln, aber ums mal böse zu sagen 50Mbit wirst du mit TP-Link nicht erreichen. 25Mbit max. halte ich für das höchste unter optimalen Bedingungen. Und wie diese Bedingungen aussehen, das muss jeder selbst austesten.

TP-Link und andere Powerline Hersteller benutzen zwar alle den HomePlugAV Standart, und sind untereinander kompatibel, aber die verwendeten Materialien und Techniken sollten auch nicht unterschätzt werden. 
So kommen bessere Resultate von Marken- als von 0815-Herstellern zustande.


Dlan ist eine Diva.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (6. Januar 2016)

Soweit war ich auch, aber ich hatte eben nicht gedacht, dass eine einzelne Mehrfachsteckerleiste (an der nur 2 Handyaufladeadapter hingen) meine Leistung um 20 Mbit drosseln kann 
Ich benutze einfach die Steckdose nicht mehr und damit habe ich dann meine 25-30 Mbit


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Januar 2016)

Wenn du Glück hast verschmutzen andere Geräte im Netz auch deine Datenübertragung. Induktionskochfelder machen das, Fenseher teilweise auch und so weiter. Fast jedes Gerät kann da als Ursache in Frage kommen. Ändern könnte man es nur wenn man bei den dlan Dingern das Frequenzband ändern könnte in dem es kommuniziert. Aber ich glaube das geht bei den meisten nicht.

PS: Ich warte auf den Klugs.....er, der gleich erklärt dass unendlich langsam nicht geht


----------



## gorgeous188 (7. Januar 2016)

Solange nicht noch jemand empfiehlt, ein (Strom)Verlängerungskabel bis zum Router zu legen, ist doch alles in Butter


----------



## trigger831 (7. Januar 2016)

Hatte auch in etwa ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Dlan. Das Kochfelder,Staubsauger und ein AV-Receicer die Leistung stark beeinflussen können. Habe einfach den Receiver an eine andere Steckdose gesteckt und es lief, wie es sollte.


----------

